# Spacers for BB30?



## Vegancx (Jan 22, 2004)

So, I have a CAAD9 BB30 frameset, Force BB30 crankset, and SRAM BB30 BB. 

The BB kit comes with 4-5 spacers for the non-drive side. Any idea how many to use? I started out with 3, then 2, now 1. 

Or, is a matter of trial and error of eliminating play while getting the proper torque value? (and yes, I'm using a torque wrench)

Put another way... on the stock CAAD9-4 (w/ BB30 Force crankset) how many of those spacers are they shipping w/?


----------



## jdeane4 (May 5, 2008)

I just put the Cannondale Hollowgram Crankset on my Caad9 1 and it came with 5 spacers as well. The Owner's Manual recommended using 3 spacers. So I did and I haven't had any issues.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Unless you have the crankarm removal tools, I would let your bike shop handle the installation. Most of us use 1-2 spacers, although there a few that use 3-4. I would start with two spacers and press the crankset onto the spindle by hand. Gauge the compression of the wave washer. When you torque the crank arm bolt, the wave washer will compress, far more than what you could achieve by pressing it in with your hand.

CHL


----------



## Vegancx (Jan 22, 2004)

CHL said:


> Unless you have the crankarm removal tools, I would let your bike shop handle the installation. Most of us use 1-2 spacers, although there a few that use 3-4. I would start with two spacers and press the crankset onto the spindle by hand. Gauge the compression of the wave washer. When you torque the crank arm bolt, the wave washer will compress, far more than what you could achieve by pressing it in with your hand.
> 
> CHL


For the Force BB30 crank, the only tool required to remove it is a 10 mm hex. To install, one needs a torque wrench and a 10 mm socket. I have these things. 

If you are talking about BB installation, one needs a headset press and the bushings included with the Park BBT-39 tool. I also have these (funny enough, no shops around me have a BBT-39).


----------

